# Wallpapers pour 24"



## PhilDunn (14 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas certain de poster dans la bonne section, vous pouvez déplace au besoin.

Je suis à la recherche de site web dans lequel je peux retrouver des wallpapers au format pour les iMac 24".

Merci d'avance


----------



## Cyssou31 (14 Février 2008)

Bonsoir,
je pense que tu peux aller sur n'importe quel site de Wallpaper du moment que le site propose des fonds d'écran à la résolution de ton 24".


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2008)

PhilDunn a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne suis pas certain de poster dans la bonne section, vous pouvez déplace au besoin.


C'est fait.


----------



## PhilDunn (15 Février 2008)

Oui mais justement je n'es trouvé aucun site web avec la résolution de mon écran ...il dois bien en avoir un quelque part !! Deviant est rempli de wallpapers mais tous sont toujours beaucoup trop petit ...

Il dois bien y avoir quelque part un site web avec de la plus grande résolution. Tous les sites que j'ai trouvé n'offre pas la recherche part format.


----------



## HmJ (15 Février 2008)

Aller, il y a beaucoup de fils qui en parlent, mais revoici mes deux preferes : InterfaceLIFT et Bikewalls.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Février 2008)

Deviantart Widescreen


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2008)

En plus restreint, tu devrais trouver quelques WP suffisamment dimensionnés sur Mandolux.


----------



## PhilDunn (15 Février 2008)

Merci à tous


----------

